# Samsung Galaxy Camera...



## smalltowngirl13 (Nov 30, 2012)

Has anyone tried out one of these camera's?  I picked one up and I am impressed with it...

Here is Samsung's video showcasing it...

[Samsung GALAXY Camera] Official Hands On Video - YouTube


----------



## smalltowngirl13 (Nov 30, 2012)

A couple of pictures...












Sent from my EK-GC100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## smalltowngirl13 (Nov 30, 2012)

And a couple more...











Sent from my EK-GC100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## smalltowngirl13 (Nov 30, 2012)

I have only had this camera for a few days, but I am impressed for the most part with the quality and the features of the camera.  As indicated in the video, this camera is running the Android OS which adds some additional functionality if needed.  It will do everything but make phone calls if you have an active SIM card installed in the device or connected to WiFi.  The one downside I would say to this device is the battery life- but one can easily purchase an additional battery to have on hand if you are not able to have access to a charger.


----------



## Bobby_C (Nov 30, 2012)

Galaxy S3? 

Here's one I took a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## InsertDialogueHere (Nov 30, 2012)

The camera on that phone is amazing! All of these photos make me want a samsung galaxy even more now.


----------



## smalltowngirl13 (Nov 30, 2012)

I have the S3 and the Galaxy Note 2 and this camera is better than both of those - I think...

This is an actual camera, not one of their phones...


----------



## sactown024 (Nov 30, 2012)

they all look blurry to me... iphone 5 looks much better imo


----------



## Bobby_C (Nov 30, 2012)

Night shots always look blurry with camera phones but it's not bad for what it is. My old 4S wasn't that impressive even in good lighting and it's essentially the same as the 5 (5 is physically thinner by a hair).


----------



## sactown024 (Dec 3, 2012)

Apple has updated their camera from the 4s, much better in low light and a lot faster (less shutter lag)


----------



## boborone (Dec 4, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Camera &#8211; xda-developers

You all need to read before posting. It's a camera, not a phone. And OP if you are into modding electronics at all, https://plus.google.com/104711040110222472212/posts is doing alot in the way of hacking it to bring out more functions of it. So far he has gotten root and gotten it unbrickable. I am also boborone on xda. You should come over and check out the forums for your camera. Soon they will be editing the software of it.


----------



## smalltowngirl13 (Dec 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> Samsung Galaxy Camera &#8211; xda-developers
> 
> You all need to read before posting. It's a camera, not a phone. And OP if you are into modding electronics at all, https://plus.google.com/104711040110222472212/posts is doing alot in the way of hacking it to bring out more functions of it. So far he has gotten root and gotten it unbrickable. I am also boborone on xda. You should come over and check out the forums for your camera. Soon they will be editing the software of it.



Thanks!

I will check it out for sure!


----------



## boborone (Dec 4, 2012)

No problem at all. If you have any questions about android I might be able to help. If you sign up on the forums, please use me for a referral. 

Here is the forum for your camera. Not much going on right now. After AdamOutler gets done with the hardware modding of it, he'll ship the camera off to some developers to work on the software of it. It has potential.

Samsung Galaxy Camera - xda-developers

Good luck with your camera. I thought about picking one up for a point n shoot. It's a cool concept.


----------



## smalltowngirl13 (Dec 4, 2012)

I think they will continue to make the product better...especially if you look at the progress of the Note to the Note 2...

I love that I can sync my devices and have a camera with a zoom lens that takes great shots.


----------



## boborone (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah, I started there with an HTC Fuze, then got a Touch Pro, SGSI, SGSII, nook color, and random low end android devices. All have had their share of flashing from that site. I want the Note2. Think I'm done with OEM phones now. My next will either be a Nexus variant or a Note2. I am digging the Nexus 7 for $200. Dam good price for what it is.


----------



## smalltowngirl13 (Dec 4, 2012)

I hear ya on the Android devices - I started with the D1 & haven't looked back...I have had a few - mainly Moto & Samsung devices...I think I have root'd / ROM'd everything with the exception of my N7...


----------



## boborone (Dec 5, 2012)

smalltowngirl13 said:


> I hear ya on the Android devices - I started with the D1 & haven't looked back...I have had a few - mainly Moto & Samsung devices...I think I have root'd / ROM'd everything with the exception of my N7...



Paranoid Android is a nice stable complete rom for that.


----------



## smalltowngirl13 (Dec 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> smalltowngirl13 said:
> 
> 
> > I hear ya on the Android devices - I started with the D1 & haven't looked back...I have had a few - mainly Moto & Samsung devices...I think I have root'd / ROM'd everything with the exception of my N7...
> ...



I have ran PA on my original Note, S3 and gNex...definitely a great ROM - love the tablet feature ...


----------



## Awiserbud (Dec 5, 2012)

Had my S3 for about 6 months now, fantastic device, camera is great quality if used correctly not that i use it much, best feature for me is Bluetooth smart ready which means i can listen to music in my car from my S3 in crystal clear quality.


----------



## boborone (Dec 8, 2012)

Awiserbud said:


> Had my S3 for about 6 months now, fantastic device, camera is great quality if used correctly not that i use it much, best feature for me is Bluetooth smart ready which means i can listen to music in my car from my S3 in crystal clear quality.



I swear nobody reads anymore :facepalm:


----------



## Bobby_C (Dec 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> I swear nobody reads anymore :facepalm:



I think it started with me. My bad. 

Samsung needs to be a bit more creative with their naming.


----------



## Awiserbud (Dec 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> I swear nobody reads anymore :facepalm:



Yep, that'll be me then....


----------



## jake337 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have an HTC One S and HTC WP 8X and love the cameras on both of those phones!

Here's a shot from the 8X's 2mp front camera.


----------



## jallyjames (Aug 21, 2013)

Nice all Pictures ,You can use an app like 'File supervisor' to move the existing images from interior recollection to External recollection.....


----------

